# interjección carajo!



## vemcaluisa

Olá!

Ouvi dizer que a expressão "Carajo" na Espanha não é considerada um palavrão, é de uso cotidiano e pode ser dita inclusive em momentos mais formais, como palestras e etc.
Gostaria de saber se isso se confirma, e se na américa latina também ocorre o mesmo.

Em PT-BR temos a expressão "Caralho!", mas que soa muito vulgar. É considerada uma "mala palabra", e é muito feio usar com pessoas que não sejam íntimas de quem fala.


----------



## Mangato

Não, embora a gente seja hoje muito mau falada, _carajo_ segue a ser um palavrão ainda que sem importância. Uma expressão exclamativa, que habitualmente não faz relação com o apêndice do mesmo nome.

Acontece que alguns académicos e palestrantes foram e são paradidigmas da grosseria. Cela foi um bom exemplo, e atualmente Pérez Reverte não fica atrás


----------



## WhoSoyEu

vemcaluisa said:


> Olá!
> 
> Ouvi dizer que a expressão "Carajo" na Espanha não é considerada um palavrão, é de uso cotidiano e pode ser dita inclusive em momentos mais formais, como palestras e etc.
> Gostaria de saber se isso se confirma, e se na américa latina também ocorre o mesmo.
> 
> Em PT-BR temos a expressão "Caralho!", mas que soa muito vulgar. É considerada uma "mala palabra", e é muito feio usar com pessoas que não sejam íntimas de quem fala.


Creio que você não deve fazer a comparação de *carajo* com sua tradução literal. Mas se a comparar com a nossa conhecidíssima *porra!* poderá ter uma idéia de sua pouca virulencia verbal nos países hispanos, similar à nossa popular expressão aqui no Brasil, e, ouso dizer, também em Portugal.


----------



## okporip

Mangato said:


> Não, embora a gente seja hoje muito mau falada, _carajo_ segue a ser um palavrão ainda que sem importância. Uma expressão exclamativa, que habitualmente não faz relação com o apêndice do mesmo nome.
> 
> Acontece que alguns académicos e palestrantes foram e são paradidigmas da grosseria. Cela foi um bom exemplo, e atualmente Pérez Reverte não fica atrás



Mangato,

Já ouvi de amigos hispanohablantes que "carajo" não remete ao "apêndice de mesmo nome", como você diz, mas ao lugar mais alto das antigas embarcações, onde se instalava o sujeito encarregado de gritar qualquer novidade que avistasse (como o famoso "terra à vista!"). Daí, portanto, o sentido da expressão _irse al carajo_, significando ir a um lugar isolado dos demais. 

Pergunto-lhe o que acha de tudo isso...


----------



## Vanda

Até mesmo _caralho!_ deixou de ter conotação apenas do membro por aqui. Pessoas (quase sempre homens) de todas as classes a usam como expletivo. As mulheres adaptaram-na para o antigo ''caramba''!


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Mangato,
> 
> Já ouvi de amigos hispanohablantes que "carajo" não remete ao "apêndice de mesmo nome", como você diz, mas ao lugar mais alto das antigas embarcações, onde se instalava o sujeito encarregado de gritar qualquer novidade que avistasse (como o famoso "terra à vista!"). Daí, portanto, o sentido da expressão _irse al carajo_, significando ir a um lugar isolado dos demais.
> 
> Pergunto-lhe o que acha de tudo isso...


 
Hummm! Cheira-me a tentativa de branqueamento. Se isso fosse verdade, que explicação dar então para _'un susto del carajo', 'importame un carajo', 'se fue al carajo', '¡Qué carajo!',_ '_esto cuesta un carajo_' e semelhantes? Andaria o pessoal lá daqueles remotíssimos lugares de Castela, a centenas de quilómetros do mar, que a maior parte deles nunca veria e numa época em que os horizontes das pessoas se limitavam praticamente aos da sua aldeia, a dar tanta importância e a mostrar-se tão familiarizado com as coisas da marinhagem para logo se lembrarem de recorrer ao _'cesto da gávea'_ para os expletivos? E, já agora, que explicação para '_vete a la mierda_'? Algum lugar baixo das embarcações? Ou não será bem mais óbvia a outra explicação? Nã, cá para mim não faz sentido.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Hummm! Cheira-me a tentativa de branqueamento. Se isso fosse verdade, que explicação dar então para _'un susto del carajo', 'importame un carajo', 'se fue al carajo', '¡Qué carajo!',_ '_esto cuesta un carajo_' e semelhantes? Andaria o pessoal lá daqueles remotíssimos lugares de Castela, a centenas de quilómetros do mar, que a maior parte deles nunca veria e numa época em que os horizontes das pessoas se limitavam praticamente aos da sua aldeia, a dar tanta importância e a mostrar-se tão familiarizado com as coisas da marinhagem para logo se lembrarem de recorrer ao _'cesto da gávea'_ para os expletivos? E, já agora, que explicação para '_vete a la mierda_'? Algum lugar baixo das embarcações? Ou não será bem mais óbvia a outra explicação? Nã, cá para mim não faz sentido.



"Cesto da gávea"... escapava-me o nome em português! Tendo a concordar com você, Carfer. Por isso mesmo meu estranhamento com as explicações nesse sentido que escutei de uma argentina e, separadamente, de um paraguaio que viveu muito tempo no México e na Argentina.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> "Cesto da gávea"... escapava-me o nome em português! Tendo a concordar com você, Carfer. Por isso mesmo meu estranhamento com as explicações nesse sentido que escutei de uma argentina e, separadamente, de um paraguaio que viveu muito tempo no México e na Argentina.



Eu já li a respeito dessa explicação, Okporip. Se é verdadeira ou não, não temos como saber. Mas realmente o cesto da gávea tinha o nome de carajo/caralho nos dois idiomas.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu já li a respeito dessa explicação, Okporip. Se é verdadeira ou não, não temos como saber. Mas realmente o cesto da gávea tinha o nome de carajo/caralho nos dois idiomas.


 
Se calhar até viam no mastro uma forma fálica (a imaginação humana nesta matéria não requer grande sofisticação), mas continuo a não acreditar. E depois acresce que nunca encontrei tal designação do cesto senão na wiki que, aliás, até acrescenta que desta explicação não há prova alguma.
Aqui http://saber.sapo.ao/wiki/Caralho_(lenda_urbana) atribui-se-lhe, inclusivamente, a natureza de lenda urbana e origem numa piada dum humorista venezuelano. A net é excelente meio para propagar boatos e não há-de tardar que passe a verdade cientifica.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Este site diz que a Real Academia dá essa interpretação: 
http://www.boletindenewyork.com/carajo.htm

Alguém poderia verificar?

Em favor da tese do Carfer, achei isto: http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=25588


----------



## vemcaluisa

acho que entendi um pouco do uso. 
obrigada pelas respostas!


----------



## Dedu

Incrível como um "palavrão" da tanta conversa, curioso... curioso =)


----------



## Mangato

Se tiverem vontade de dar uma olhadinha ao DRAE, acharão algumas das acepções da palavra. .

Acho que hoje, se alguém nos mandasse al carajo, poucos se lembrariam do mastro dum navio, mesmo que se nos mandar _al quinto coño. _Cá algums comentarios engraçados . sobre a etimologia, mas no DRAE não figura a referência que atribue à Real Academia o enlace que colocou Who.


----------



## pkogan

En Argentina, usamos "carajo" en situaciones informales, como en Brasil.


----------

